

Unofficial Google Cardboard Kit - prbuckley
http://www.dodocase.com/products/google-cardboard-vr-goggle-toolkit

======
prbuckley
Happy to answer any questions people have on the kit, our product page seems
to be hiding the description so here are some more details.

We did the math and it costs over $45 to order all those bits and pieces
Google suggested, and that doesn't even include shipping from 4 different
vendors.

We are gathering all the pieces you will need to assemble your own Google
cardboard VR goggle (minus the smartphone). We precut the cardboard and you
should be able to assemble all the pieces in under 5 minutes. Easy Peezy. Get
cracking and place your order.

Here is what comes in your kit.. \- Precut cardboard \- Lenses \- Magnet \-
Velcro \- Rubberband \- upgrade for optional NFC tag (not included in base
kit)

estimated delivery 4-6 weeks

~~~
chamakits
As it stands right now, it seems to be highly misleading. If I hadn't read
your comment I could be misled to believe that you are selling the 'Official'
version for the following reasons:

1- Using Google's own images.

2- Nothing indicating that it isn't official.

It is at worse maliciously misleading, at best misguided. You should correct
that.

~~~
prbuckley
All of that copy in my comment is suppose to be displayed on the product page
but Shopify seems to be broken at the moment. We are not trying to mislead
anyone.

Google released all the drawings and is encouraging people to build these, we
just want to help make that easier.

~~~
dwild
Will it be identical to the one from Google? I don't want to buy it blindly.

------
frandroid
Your turnaround on this is awesome. Down with people complaining on the
delivery time. :)

~~~
prbuckley
Thank you, I appreciate the support. We are lucky enough to have our own
factory here in San Francisco so can hop on oppurtunities like these quickly,
one of the benefits of DIY manufacturing.

------
sb23
$23 to ship to Australia. Just a bit too steep sorry mate.

~~~
prbuckley
yeah, sorry about that. international shipping is pretty difficult. Let me
look into it and see if we can adjust that.

~~~
prbuckley
sorry, nothing we can really do about that unless we get a ton of orders from
australia and stock a wearhouse there.

~~~
sb23
No problem. If you do get a ton of orders from Australia and set up a
warehouse, let me know!

------
DigitalSea
Wow, that was really fast. I kind of suspected someone would do this, I even
considered doing something similar myself after I heard the announcement.
Really clever and nice work guys. Curious to see how these actually fare and
if we'll see an enthusiast community is spawned from Google Cardboard and the
community itself works to improve the insanely simple and awesome concept.

------
drcode
I had heard rumors that regular use of Oculus can cure motion sickness that
people experience in cars/etc through desensetization. Anyone have any first-
hand reports on this question?

If so, I'm tempted to buy a kit like this (from these guys or someone else)
and use that to self-medicate.

------
AXEL314
Placed my order, can't wait to try it out. I think what you guys are doing is
great, I can see how it would take a bit of time to mass produce. Besides, you
save money and don't need to go to ebay and spend $100 on official ones. Keep
rocking it gents!

------
OreoJunkins
can you sell just the lenses without the rest of the setup for a lower
cost/faster ship time? Many people (including myself) want to build their own,
but are having a massive amount of trouble finding the lenses as the original
set google linked to sold out almost immediately. Also, what are the
specifications of the lenses you use? Thanks

------
ddalex
Kudos on impressive turnaround time.

Being in UK, I will not order. Hopefully somebody will make those here.

------
evc
so why do we need that? there are a lot of origami examples, but this one from
google, and you all start to bustle.

~~~
frandroid
I'm too lazy^H^H^H^Hbusy and I don't want to be sourcing the lenses, NFC tag,
etc. This is great for me.

------
sirtiffeyed
Are the folds going to be pressed in?

------
btbuildem
Wow that was quick.

